# Hyatt Key West Impressions



## DazedandConfused (Jul 24, 2017)

I was in Key West and decided to check out the three Hyatt timeshare there. I did not get inside any units as they were sold out and I was staying at a Hilton  so this is more a location and impression of the grounds, etc.

Uber just started in July 1, 2017 and was easy to book, but the prices were very high (like $10 to go 1 mile) and hopefully that will go down with more competition.

Sunset Harbor
This was my favorite location as it was walking distance to everything. I definitely would want this location and would prefer the buildings looking into the pool, not the one that looks into the marina. The grounds were nice and the manager states 90% owners use their own week. The only negatives were the lack of parking (had to use paid garage) and the potential of noise from the marina. For me, this is the best property to own at. However, I can see why some people may not like the location as on cruise ship days, the downtown can get super busy with cruise tourists.

Beach House
This was a nice property that was very relaxing and seemed much larger and quieter than Sunset Harbor. This is more a family resort and had tons of free parking. I thought about buying here as the price is much lower than SH and the dues are much lower too. The major issue that that every time you want to go to dinner or Duval street area, you have to take a cab or Uber and that can be a hassle and expensive. I can see why people like this as it is more relaxed than SH and still allows you to enjoy Duval when you want. I think this offers great value vs the SH, but if you want to be within walking of Duval, then you should focus on SH

Windward Pointe
This was not very interesting to me at all. Yes, the grounds were nice, but I think the location is terrible. It is next to the airport, no access to the beach or water, and next to a busy highway. Also it did not have any view of the sunset. I would be happy to trade into this resort with a cheap timeshare, but I would not ever want to buy here.


----------



## IslandTime (Jul 24, 2017)

Interesting perspective, but very different views from my own.    We've owned at Sunset Harbor for six years and we stay there every year - usually multiple times a year.  To date, we've only stayed in our full unit once during the week we own.  Every other year, we've booked a different week in a full unit or when the kids don't go with us, we book a studio and have stayed up to three weeks on points.  We've stayed in the studio/lock off portion of our unit many times - sometimes renting and sometimes on points.  We own in a building that looks over the pool, but love staying in the 500 building which overlooks the marina.  We've never noticed any excessive noise, either from the waterfront or from any other location at SH.  Sunset Harbor owners pay $15 per week to park in the garage, a very good deal and we've never found it to be inconvenient.  

We love the location of SH and have never stayed at either of the other two Key West Hyatts.  We've never checked out Beach House, but we did tour Windward Pointe last year.  The grounds are nice and the unit we saw was gorgeous.  We always stay in old town (at a B&B if we can't get into SH) so it's doubtful we'll ever stay at either WP or BH unless we somehow end up with extra points one year.  

Thanks for posting, it's always interesting to hear other opinions.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jul 24, 2017)

I did not know parking at SH was $15 per week, so that is pretty much free parking for me as I thought it was $20 per day

Also, building 500 is nice, especially the corner overlooking the pool and marina, I just prefer the other buildings myself.

It is interesting you can trade on points as many people have said that was hard to do. What weeks do you go?

FYI - July is mega hot


----------



## theo (Jul 25, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> I did not know parking at SH was $15 per week...



Parking in the garage next door to HSH was $45 per week the last time we stayed at HSH (rented from an owner), but that was a few years ago now.


----------



## Panina (Jul 25, 2017)

Sunset Harbor is my preference.  When in key west staying in old town is the best.  Everything is walking distance, convenient and you feel part of the key west culture. Whereas Beach house and windward are nice, I would prefer beach house of the two, they are in new town, just not the same feel and experience of old key west. 

If not set on a Hyatt consider Banyan (my favorite), Galleon or coconut beach all in old key west.


----------



## IslandTime (Jul 25, 2017)

Parking is $15 for the week only for Sunset Harbor owners.  We own a week in July and we go in July every year.  Last year since it was just the two of us, we stayed in a studio for a week each in May, July and December.  We put in our waitlist requests over a year in advance and we were excited they all came through for us.  Not sure what will happen in the future but we've been lucky so far and will continue to plan way in advance as much as possible.


----------



## bdh (Jul 25, 2017)

There's no doubt that HSH's location in Old Town is the preferred spot - that said the rooms at HBH & HWP are larger and sexier then those at HSH.  So depends on you're preference for unit style and location. Another difference is the pool area at each property - with the HSH property being considerably smaller (more intimate) setting than HBH & HWP, it leads to more conversation/interaction with other owners/guests around the pool.  The HSH building 5 corner units with pool & ocean view are wonderful.

The weekly parking rate at HSH varies based on where an HRC member owns - HSH owners pay $15 while non-HSH owners pay $45.  The $20 per day rate is reserved for hotel guests of Margaritaville/former Westin.


----------



## TBipp (Jul 29, 2017)

We own several Spring weeks at Beach House but have often stayed at Sunset Harbor.  What I especially like about Beach House is the pool area and access to the water.  The pool area always has plenty of chairs and choices of where to sit.  Beach House has a tiki bar which serves beverages and actually has excellent food and the Marriott next door is one of the better-rated places for dining.  Having said that, going to Duval street means a taxi or having a rental car (we tend to rent a scooter).  My husband prefers Sunset Harbor due to being within easy walking distance of the action (he has a bad knee).

Sunset Harbor's pool is usually very crowded (in the Spring) and it is like walking through an obstacle course around the pool.  To me, it is not very relaxing.  Many people have favorite areas where they like to sit and they stay there for hours.  The units are definitely newer and more upscale at Beach House; however, I believe Sunset Harbor has bathroom renovations being done in all their units this Summer.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 29, 2017)

TBipp said:


> We own several Spring weeks at Beach House but have often stayed at Sunset Harbor.  What I especially like about Beach House is the pool area and access to the water.  The pool area always has plenty of chairs and choices of where to sit.  Beach House has a tiki bar which serves beverages and actually has excellent food and the Marriott next door is one of the better-rated places for dining.  Having said that, going to Duval street means a taxi or having a rental car (we tend to rent a scooter).  My husband prefers Sunset Harbor due to being within easy walking distance of the action (he has a bad knee).
> 
> Sunset Harbor's pool is usually very crowded (in the Spring) and it is like walking through an obstacle course around the pool.  To me, it is not very relaxing.  Many people have favorite areas where they like to sit and they stay there for hours.  The units are definitely newer and more upscale at Beach House; however, I believe Sunset Harbor has bathroom renovations being done in all their units this Summer.


I have only stayed once at Winward Pointe and toured the others so can't really weigh in but we are booked for Sunset Harbour in Jan and are excited. We liked Winward Pointe, and never heard airplane noise the whole week. We rented bikes to ride into town for the week. The units were very nice with a large porch. The pool area was never crowded and the beach was only a short walk across the street. You would need a bike light coming home from town after dark and we didn't bring one with us so that was a little hairy but there is bike path the whole way. I missed having a workout room, don't recall if Beach House or Sunset Harbor have one.


----------



## bdh (Jul 30, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I missed having a workout room, don't recall if Beach House or Sunset Harbor have one.



HSH guests are provided a pass at check in that allows them to use the fitness center at the Hyatt Hotel on Front St.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 30, 2017)

bdh said:


> HSH guests are provided a pass at check in that allows them to use the fitness center at the Hyatt Hotel on Front St.


Great news. Thank You!


----------



## IslandTime (Jul 31, 2017)

TBipp said:


> I believe Sunset Harbor has bathroom renovations being done in all their units this Summer.



The bathroom renovations will be done next summer (2018) along with some work on the pool area, which will result in the pool being closed for a few weeks.


----------

